# PAM nonstick cooking spray



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

Is this stuff safe??? I never really used (except when I was a kid my mom always had me use it). Then when my mom came to visit she freaked cause I was using butter and oils to grease pans so she bought me some PAM. It is the olive oil kind. I know that it isn;t made with organic olive oil or anything, but I wonder if it is safe. It is kinda aerosol so I woder if it has CFC's in it? What do you all think/know about this stuff???


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I am sure that there is more than just ilive oil in the can if you read the ingredients. I also don't like the environmental aspect - you can't recycle aerosol cans.

You can buy spray bottles from kitchen gadget stores and fill them with your own oil if you really like spraying something onto your pans. I see nothing wrong with using a little of the fat you are already using if you use it in moderation. You can even line pans with parchment paper if you are concerned about not using any fat.


----------



## FLDoula (Mar 16, 2002)

I don't like Pam myself because of the aerosol can and otherh stuff in it.

The thing I think is really funny is the fact they say it is "fat free" but when you look at the serving size it says (at least the organic one I read yesterday) 1/5 of a second spray! You have got to be kidding me is all I could think............CRAZY labeling!







:


----------



## Kelleysvt (Dec 29, 2006)

I've heard about those refillable bottles. Most people I've talked to have said they either don't work at all, they leak, or they clog up easily. Does anybody know of a good one?


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I would ask at a good cooking gadget store. I think Pampered Chef sells one, but I really don't know much about it.


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

I am really interested in this too. I am embarking on complete overhaul of my diet. I need to lose weight and improve my eating. I'm currently struggling with ways to take off weight w/o resorting to a lot of "diet foods" and additives and stuff like "Pam" spray. I cooked an awesome dinner of black beans in the crock pot and served it over brown rice. It was good. But I will be needing more ideas. And I am faced w/ making some decisions about some food items that might help me in my quest to lose weight but may not be the best long-term choices. The spray thing is just one of many.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

does anyone have this one?
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/produ...r&cm%5Fsrc=SCH

I am using just a regular spray bottle right now. I need something more efficient though.









I looked at one on target.com and some on amazon but none had great reviews. the above one says guaranteed not to clog.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

that william sonoma sprayer looks nice.


----------



## Learnintolaugh (Nov 9, 2006)

This is my theory on using oils, butter, etc when it comes to greasing pans, at least for baking. I used to use Pam but lately I've just been using butter or shortening. It seems to me that for most pans I use MAYBE a tablespoon of oil at the most. A tablespoon of almost any type of fat is about 110 calories and however many grams of fat. This is spread over the entire surface of the pan, so what you actually get absorbed into one portion of food should be substantially less, no? IMO the added fat and calories are negligible, it is the actual food in the dish that you should be most concerned about.

I suspect that the whole idea that 'healthy' cooking involves spraying pans with PAM was a highly successful marketing ploy.

And I want that Williams Sonoma sprayer.


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Learnintolaugh* 
This is my theory on using oils, butter, etc when it comes to greasing pans, at least for baking. I used to use Pam but lately I've just been using butter or shortening. It seems to me that for most pans I use MAYBE a tablespoon of oil at the most. A tablespoon of almost any type of fat is about 110 calories and however many grams of fat. This is spread over the entire surface of the pan, so what you actually get absorbed into one portion of food should be substantially less, no? IMO the added fat and calories are negligible, it is the actual food in the dish that you should be most concerned about.

I suspect that the whole idea that 'healthy' cooking involves spraying pans with PAM was a highly successful marketing ploy.

And I want that Williams Sonoma sprayer.

That's a very good point, about how using a small amount of cooking oil or fat doesn't add much overall. It would be different if you were DEEP FRYING something.

It's kindof like the plethora of "diet" foods and "healthy choice" snacks on the market today. And all the "fat free" products. Take the "Healthy Choice" cookies, they have the same calories as Oreos. I think the fat grams might be close too. What makes them so much healthier? And there are a lot of "fat free" products that already were very low fat before they squeezed out the last gram. Like soda crackers. They are pretty low in cal and fat so what's the benefit of getting them fat free? They don't taste very good fat free. Same for cottage cheese, you don't gain a whole lot by choosing the minimally lower fat version. You pay more though. There are some products where buying the lower fat version is a lot better, like a sausage or something. I am trying to really learn to read my labels and understand the nutritional content of stuff.


----------

